# Musselman 2spd Flyer



## rustjunkie (Nov 22, 2014)

4-panel foldout, wouldn't fit entirely on the scanner so there's some overlap:


----------



## bike (Nov 22, 2014)

*Cable opp Paper*


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2014)

Great Stuff !!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2014)

Great information guys, thanks for posting.
I've got examples of the typical New Departure 2 & 3 speed units, the chainstay Musselman Suicide lever type and the cable accuated Morrow unit.
 I always thought the Morrow one was odd, because the pulley and shift lever knuckles were so similar to the New Departure, but the push pull cable system was more like the musselman, but still unlike anything I had seen elsewhere.
So now my question is, did Musselman actually manufacture the New Departure two speed kits, or was it just coincidence that the pulley and shifter knuckles were almost identical?
Or were all the manufactures in collusion with eachother and each one made different components for eachothers endeavors?


----------



## bike (Nov 23, 2014)

*genie out of the bag*



cyclingday said:


> Great information guys, thanks for posting.
> I've got examples of the typical New Departure 2 & 3 speed units, the chainstay Musselman Suicide lever type and the cable accuated Morrow unit.
> I always thought the Morrow one was odd, because the pulley and shift lever knuckles were so similar to the New Departure, but the push pull cable system was more like the musselman, but still unlike anything I had seen elsewhere.
> So now my question is, did Musselman actually manufacture the New Departure two speed kits, or was it just coincidence that the pulley and shifter knuckles were almost identical?
> Or were all the manufactures in collusion with eachother and each one made different components for eachothers endeavors?




the DRIVER determines the hub- all 3 Musselman drivers can be used with cable opperated or "suicide" units. NO parts interchange with New Departure.

The shifters on cable LOOK similar, but the MM clamps are cast and the lever longer- not the same when compared closely.

Recently on E a suicide with HALF INCH MORROW was sold- first half inch I had encountered.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2014)

I missed that auction unfortunately.
The suicide unit I've got is set up for the Morrow conversion with a skiptooth cog. I've always wanted to put that kit on a deluxe bike with 1/2" pitch, but I have never seen the special planetary gear cut cog in a 1/2" pitch for Morrow.
It's like that old Surfers call,   "You should have been here yesterday" 
"There was one on e-bay yesterday," is the chagrin of an old bike collector.


----------



## bike (Nov 23, 2014)

*"There was one on e-bay yesterday," is the chagrin of an old bike collector*



cyclingday said:


> I missed that auction unfortunately.
> The suicide unit I've got is set up for the Morrow conversion with a skiptooth cog. I've always wanted to put that kit on a deluxe bike with 1/2" pitch, but I have never seen the special planetary gear cut cog in a 1/2" pitch for Morrow.
> It's like that old Surfers call,   "You should have been here yesterday"
> "There was one on e-bay yesterday," is the chagrin of an old bike collector.




AT least when NOT follwed by "I got it" Bargain price from a seasoned collector who is also a friend made finding it after the auction ended so much more painful/frustrating.


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a complete NOS unite laced up on a Shelby No-Nose i have and was not looking forward on trying to figure out on getting it set up on a already painted bike. I will post some pictures of it when i can.... Marty please come over and help me set this bad boy up...LOL


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> I missed that auction unfortunately.
> The suicide unit I've got is set up for the Morrow conversion with a skiptooth cog. I've always wanted to put that kit on a deluxe bike with 1/2" pitch, but I have never seen the special planetary gear cut cog in a 1/2" pitch for Morrow.
> It's like that old Surfers call,   "You should have been here yesterday"
> "There was one on e-bay yesterday," is the chagrin of an old bike collector.




How about posting the link?


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2014)

I never saw the auction, just heard about it.
It wasn't that long ago, so it could probably be found through a completed listings search.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 23, 2014)

bike said:


> the DRIVER determines the hub- all 3 Musselman drivers can be used with cable opperated or "suicide" units.




Actually the drivers are different for the cable activated Musselman and the "suicide"; not interchangeable. The driver for the "suicide" is made differently because of the entirely different way it shifts. 
New Departure DD and Musselman units were manufactured by each company with no parts interchangeable
And AFAIK Morrow did not manufacture a 2 speed conversion unit during the 1930s or beyond, but there were Musselman-made units for Morrow hubs. 
So who has a New Departure 2speed unit that fits Musselman or Morrow?


----------



## bike (Nov 23, 2014)

*hmm seemed I sold someone a cable morrow*

and they converted their musslman suicide....rotting gray matter I guess!

I was pretty sure this part that threaded into the hub and carried the planetary gears was interchangeable with both the cable and suicide shifting mechanism (center carrier/ driver- cog floating seperately.) Maybe someone can post pix of the parts.












C.F.:


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2014)

bike said:


> and they converted their musslman suicide....rotting gray matter I guess!
> 
> I was pretty sure this part that threaded into the hub and carried the planetary gears was interchangeable with both the cable and suicide shifting mechanism (center carrier/ driver- cog floating seperately.) Maybe someone can post pix of the parts.
> 
> ...




Yes. But finding them is still the hear part.....


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 23, 2014)

bike said:


> View attachment 181406
> 
> View attachment 181410
> 
> ...




Although the illustration shows the same part, the #'s are different. Here's some parts for the cable shift with Morrow driver I had recently:


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 23, 2014)

bike said:


> and they converted their musslman suicide....rotting gray matter I guess!
> 
> I was pretty sure this part that threaded into the hub and carried the planetary gears was interchangeable with both the cable and suicide shifting mechanism (center carrier/ driver- cog floating seperately.) Maybe someone can post pix of the parts.
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure the planetary gears have different inner diameters, therefore the driver would be different as well. However, I think the drivers are interchangeable if you use the appropriate planetary gears. I can double check sometime, but too busy right now to try.


----------

